

Ask HN: Whats your home office setup? - thezach

Just moved into a new apartment and am wanting some inspiration.... so whats your home office setup like?  Do you have any pics?
======
toomuchtodo
Workstation: 13" Macbook Air, Thunderbolt Display, Wired Apple Keyboard and
Apple Mouse, Microsoft LifeChat LX 6000 Headset for Hangouts/Skype
[[http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/b/lifechat-
lx-6000-f...](http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/b/lifechat-lx-6000-for-
business/7XF-00001)].

Desk: Gerton/Finnvard

[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50106773/)
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00225293/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00225293/)

------
dangrossman
When it gets warm enough each spring, I set up a folding table in a sunroom on
the back of my house, and move my laptop along with a second monitor over
there. The room has 5-foot-tall windows all the way around which I keep open.
My screens are shaded from the sun, but otherwise it feels just the same as
being outdoors all day. That's my home office until the fall, when I go back
to using one of my spare bedrooms.

[http://www.dangrossman.info/wp-
content/uploads/IMG_20130714_...](http://www.dangrossman.info/wp-
content/uploads/IMG_20130714_211421-500x500.jpg)

~~~
freefouran
Awesome setup, what's the desk - I need a new one, mines really flimsy :(

~~~
dangrossman
[http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-6-Centerfold-Table-
Multi...](http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-6-Centerfold-Table-Multiple-
Colors/33148258)

~~~
freefouran
Cheers <3

------
ArtDev
My portable office: Noise canceling headphones(Linx Audio), Microsoft Arc
Keyboard, Microsoft Arc Mouse, 22" AOC usb monitor
([http://us.aoc.com/monitor_displays/e2251fwu](http://us.aoc.com/monitor_displays/e2251fwu))
and my laptop, of course.

Rooted Android phone with Foxfi for tethering in case internet is unreliable.

Commuting is for wussies!

------
sordidfellow
Reddit has a lot of pictures of various setups, though maybe not specifically
for "home office" purposes...

[http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations](http://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations)

